# Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...



## Tana (May 13, 2016)

*Use email contact below, please...

AT LEAST FOR NOW DON IS OK WITH SELLING HIS BEUTIFUL PARTS/HOSTS WITHOUT LIGHT ENGINE !!!
Prices for his awesome creations are here:

*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...mo-Available-Lights-Pricing-and-Ordering-Info

We all know who Don is (McGizmo) and how awesome are his creations... he started as modder loooong time ago and for past so many years he's been selling awesome titanium customs (like Haiku and Mule)...

.

_*Haiku TripLED:*_

*$260 mod* (Triple LED per choice, H17F driver, GITD if wanted per choice... also possibility for Dragon driver/LED setup, email for details)...

NOTE: TripLED mod is a service - Haiku head (alone, no body, no light engine) needs to be mailed my way - custom pill goes from the bottom (like stock LE), aluminum heatsink, LEDs, optics go in from the front, meet in middle narrow section and wires soldered... ANOTHER NOTE: The mod is reversible to stock condition but will require desoldering wires from PCB, unscrewing pill from the bottom and pushing heatsink out - then replaced with stock reflector and stock/custom single LED LE.... No machining to stock titanium head is being done...







.

_*Haiku SuperLE price (replacement module):*_

*$140 *(Nichia 219C in 4000K or 5000K, XPL HI in 3000K, 4000K, 5000K or 6500K, driver H17F)






.

EMAIL CONTACT (not Paypal address):







Aleph 1, 2 and 3 heads are pretty much exploited fully and proper LE can be built at this point... Haiku might differ slightly from model to model (older XRE, newer XML, XPG2, etc)... generally, upgrading Haiku XPG2 to any modern LED (XPL HI, XPL HD, 219B, 219C, even XPE2 for tighter hotspot) is 99.9% compatible... I still need few days to test with XML and older reflectors...

History:
I asked Don if he'd be OK if I sell LE that fit his creations and, being down to Earth and awesome dude, he said he wouldn't mind (as long as stress that these LEs are not his creation and he has no credit in them)... another cool thing that somewhat surprised me (positively) is that he's OK to sell empty hosts... that said, I was glad that I can start a thread like this and that we can now have "something different" from his usual awesome offer...

Bare in mind, these mods are not meant to IMPROVE on his design or performance... please look at these as parallel universe where more options to his beautiful lights is offered... Don's LEs he's selling for his modular lights are generally - GREAT.


----------



## Tana (May 13, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Regular LE with Tana3 firmware:
















SuperLE:
















Haiku TripLED:





















Tana3 Firmware:


----------



## Espionage Studio (May 13, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Gonna be great! Thanks Tana


----------



## AndyF (May 13, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Very interested.


----------



## YummyBacon! (May 13, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

This should be good.


----------



## Eric242 (May 13, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Hey Tana,

great to see you offer light engines and TripLEDs for those McGs :thumbsup: I think that´s going to spruce up a lot of them.....especially with the possibilities of the LuciDrv drivers.

Eric


----------



## mk2rocco (May 13, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Whoo!


----------



## ma tumba (May 13, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Subscribed!


----------



## Ladd (May 13, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

..................Yes!


----------



## jal (May 13, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

And here I thought I was going to get my budget under control.


----------



## Ladd (May 13, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

In addition to the light engines it would be nice if you could offer copper LE cans for McG lights.


----------



## Tana (May 14, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Few photos added to the 2nd post while I hone out the details...


----------



## archimedes (May 14, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Any chance for multi-color ?


----------



## archimedes (May 14, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Spring (+) contact is great [emoji106]


----------



## ven (May 14, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

How does this work, do you sell the engine and the buyer swaps it over or does it require the light/head sending to you for the mod.

Just thinking, would be very cool to have a triple and a mule to swap about.

Cheers,


----------



## archimedes (May 14, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Where are you all seeing that these are for Triples here ?


----------



## ven (May 14, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



archimedes said:


> Where are you all seeing that these are for Triples here ?




:laughing: the first post, looking at the tripLED , so presume its not a triple LED option then!


----------



## archimedes (May 14, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

I hope there is a Triple option, but that might be more complicated (though it _has_ been done)


----------



## ven (May 14, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



archimedes said:


> I hope there is a Triple option, but that might be more complicated (though it _has_ been done)




I do hope so too, thats the way I interpreted the first post.................hi cri triple!!! yes please


----------



## Tana (May 14, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Need to look into multicolor (like XML RGBW) - depends on the driver clearences... if driver fits, it could be doable for both Mule and Haiku XML head... but first things first before that gets on the plate...

TripLED conversion is planned for Haiku heads... Mule is just too small... both Haiku and Mule can get replacement light engines (like on that photo, that is made to fit Mule only) so members can swap their own...

For Haiku TripLED, the head will have to be mailed to - me...  Same like with Surefire heads...


----------



## ven (May 14, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Thanks for the info Tana, one word................awesome


----------



## Dakine234 (May 14, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Looking forward to this!!! Interested in the Tri heads for the Haiku, just saw one SOYD made and spoke to him about it. Will yours be removable and able to put the original LE back in yourself, or will it be semi permanent as SOYD are?


----------



## plaguem (May 14, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Cool! Will this be using the lucidrvft too?


----------



## Tana (May 15, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Dakine234 said:


> Looking forward to this!!! Interested in the Tri heads for the Haiku, just saw one SOYD made and spoke to him about it. Will yours be removable and able to put the original LE back in yourself, or will it be semi permanent as SOYD are?



Haiku TripLED is not a module - the whole thing consists of aluminum heatsink with PCB/optics on the front and from the usual engine side there is a new brass engine with H17F driver which screws in - wires go thru heatsink and they need to be soldered to PCB once everything assembled - anyone with some soldering skill would be able to assemble it themselves (if they are uncomfortable to mail Haiku head for me to install it)...

Also, it's reversible and easily returned to stock Haiku...

Glass lens sits between two o-rings just like original setup (but thinner, transparent o-ring is used underneath both lens/optics) and it's water tight just as stock is... glass lens is still there to protect optics...



plaguem said:


> Cool! Will this be using the lucidrvft too?



LuciDrvFT, yes of course... another option will be semi-programmable firmware I call GroupTNT which has some basic most used mode groups (version of Guppy2 firmware)... Top Gun model is H17F driver with Luci2 firmware...


----------



## tab665 (May 16, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

that is one clean looking mule LE. is it correct to assume the LE's will also be compatible with the sundrop XR-U head?


----------



## gunga (May 16, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Any chance of H17F driver?


----------



## Tana (May 16, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



tab665 said:


> that is one clean looking mule LE. is it correct to assume the LE's will also be compatible with the sundrop XR-U head?



It will (but I can't be 100% sure until I have Sundrop head with me and ensure optimal fit)...



gunga said:


> Any chance of H17F driver?



In TripLED for sure... in single LED module not sure at this point...


----------



## easilyled (May 16, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

I'm interested in the XPL-Hi Aleph L.E. I presume it will work in the Aleph1/2/3 lights too.

Ideally 4500K color temperature. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tana (May 16, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*


----------



## Eric242 (May 16, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Now I want an Aleph 1 head even more than I already wanted..... cute quad  :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (May 16, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Tana, to clarify, I was thinking that the single L.E with XPL-Hi that you posted pictures of the 1st post (for use with the mule) would also work in Aleph1/2/3 heads as long as the original reflectors were used.

I'd consider buying it and trying it out. I like the triples and quads too by the way but they have a different beam profile. Retaining single leds with reflectors makes for throwier beams.


----------



## Tana (May 18, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



easilyled said:


> Tana, to clarify, I was thinking that the single L.E with XPL-Hi that you posted pictures of the 1st post (for use with the mule) would also work in Aleph1/2/3 heads as long as the original reflectors were used.
> 
> I'd consider buying it and trying it out. I like the triples and quads too by the way but they have a different beam profile. Retaining single leds with reflectors makes for throwier beams.


I know what you were hoping and like, that's what I like for each... lol...

Sure thing, with tiny difference between LE for Aleph 2 and LE for Aleph 1 and 3 (due to resting point once LE is installed) - all three can rock with new LEDs...

Few things to keep in mind... one is focus point - I've spent two days tinkering with focus trying to figure out why I have doughnut hole up to 20cm on Aleph 1 and 40cm on Aleph 3 heads - only to realize today that stock LE's had similar thing... I'm guessing Don designed them to be throwers so it's hard to make them perfectly focused at super close distance when you want light to reach out...

Second thing is - hotspot is kind of "cloudy" on the edges with any modern LED... it's bright middle but edge towards corona is what I can describe as "cloudy"... evenone bare in mind, I consider myself perfectionist and white wall hunter...  Definitely not a flaw of any kind, just a thing to mention, like doughnut hole above...


----------



## easilyled (May 18, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> I know what you were hoping and like, that's what I like for each... lol...
> 
> Sure thing, with tiny difference between LE for Aleph 2 and LE for Aleph 1 and 3 (due to resting point once LE is installed) - all three can rock with new LEDs...
> 
> ...



Thanks for your astute observations Tana. I can confirm you are correct with both points. I had Titanium tribute Aleph1/Aleph3 lights built for me by TranquillityBase and still have them.

I have upgraded the Aleph L.Es for them as emitters progressed from luxeons to SSC-P4s/P7s to MC-Es, XM-Ls, XP-Gs, XP-G2s, Nichia 219s etc. 

The Aleph1 and Aleph3 nearly always have a donut hole at very close range which disappears as soon as the range increases. the hotspot is not completely circular.

This doesn't bother me as I'm used to it. 

As long as the XPL-Hi L.E that you have will focus to a nice (not perfectly round) hotspot beyond the very near range distance in either my Aleph1 or Aleph3 lights, I'll be very happy.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Awesome offering Tarik:twothumbs Cant wait to have my Haiku TripLed.


----------



## Tana (May 18, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



easilyled said:


> Thanks for your astute observations Tana. I can confirm you are correct with both points. I had Titanium tribute Aleph1/Aleph3 lights built for me by TranquillityBase and still have them.
> 
> I have upgraded the Aleph L.Es for them as emitters progressed from luxeons to SSC-P4s/P7s to MC-Es, XM-Ls, XP-Gs, XP-G2s, Nichia 219s etc.
> 
> ...



If course it'll focus...


----------



## archimedes (May 18, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Nice to see that you discussed with McGizmo, and glad to hear that he is ok with it :twothumbs 

I think a Haiku Triple is an outstanding additional option, especially with the new programmable drivers ....


----------



## Madlag (May 18, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



archimedes said:


> Nice to see that you discussed with McGizmo, and glad to hear that he is ok with it :twothumbs
> 
> I think a Haiku Triple is an outstanding additional option, especially with the new programmable drivers ....



I agree here. I think I'll def be doing this [emoji109]


----------



## archimedes (May 18, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Madlag said:


> I agree here. I think I'll def be doing this [emoji109]


Cool ... what options are you going to choose ?


----------



## Madlag (May 18, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



archimedes said:


> Cool ... what options are you going to choose ?



Prob be the triple, lol. I really want glow tho[emoji19]


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 19, 2016)

This sounds awesome pretty interesting...


----------



## easilyled (May 19, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> If course it'll focus...




Sounds great. How do I go about ordering one then?


----------



## Tana (May 19, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



AndrwTNT said:


> This sounds awesome Tana… I want to send you my Haiku for a triple 219B with H17F.. Do you use a lens and O-ring over the optics? How do you prefer to be contacted? Thanks!



Oh, yeah... stock lens and o-ring is involved in process... 



easilyled said:


> Sounds great. How do I go about ordering one then?



Best to switch to email for details and such... hit me at: [email protected]

EDIT: Add CPF nick in email, just so I know who is who when I reply... 

P.S.
Aleph 3 does NOT like XPL HI... 219C on the other hand focus about the same as old LEDs... need to try XPG2 and XPL HD for fun (doing it right now)...


----------



## easilyled (May 19, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> Best to switch to email for details and such... hit me at: [email protected]
> 
> EDIT: Add CPF nick in email, just so I know who is who when I reply...
> 
> ...



Thanks. I was thinking more of XPL-Hi for my Aleph-1. How does it focus in that?


----------



## Tana (May 19, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



easilyled said:


> Thanks. I was thinking more of XPL-Hi for my Aleph-1. How does it focus in that?



Just slightly further (10cm?) until proper focus compared to stock setup in Aleph-1...


----------



## easilyled (May 19, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> Just slightly further (10cm?) until proper focus compared to stock setup in Aleph-1...



Thanks very much for testing it in both Aleph1 & 3. It doesn't sound like its the ideal single emitter of choice from your replies so maybe its not that wise for me to consider it. 

EDIT: Please let me know if you find any alternative single emitter upgrades to XM-L2s and XP-G2s which are what I'm using at present. They'd have to provide a noticable improvement in throw/output or both for the upgrade to be worthwhile I think.


----------



## 9881255 (May 19, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Think I'll be upgrading to a triple now after reading this! Thanks @archimedes for the heads up!


----------



## Ladd (May 19, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

 thanks for making these available!


----------



## jso902 (May 19, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Tana, how's the triple run time? Can you use cr123's


----------



## archimedes (May 19, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



9881255 said:


> Think I'll be upgrading to a triple now after reading this! Thanks @archimedes for the heads up!


Cheers buddy [emoji106]


----------



## Tana (May 20, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



jso902 said:


> Tana, how's the triple run time? Can you use cr123's



Same output as my e-series TripLEDs (same components)...

Single IMR 16340 (newest AW 15C version highly recommended) cell use only with Haiku TripLED...


----------



## 9881255 (May 20, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



archimedes said:


> Cheers buddy [emoji106]


Thank you brother!


----------



## Tana (May 20, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

OK, to everybody, I'm officially retiring stupid acronym TNT from my builds !!!

My semi-programmable firmware is getting a simple Tana3 firmware name...


----------



## tab665 (May 27, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

what tint are the leds that your using?


----------



## Tana (May 27, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



tab665 said:


> what tint are the leds that your using?



Only sky is the limit (or whatever good vendors have in stock, if I don't have them with me already)... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tana (May 30, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


>



A few serious old school beauties in Benny's sale thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?419324-McGizmo-Aleph-Closeout


----------



## Tana (May 31, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

*NOTE:*

We all know PayPal is enforcing some special policies and we have to play along... bare in mind, so far I've discovered THREE terms that when mentioned in notes during payment, the payment will be put on hold and declined couple of days later...

*So DON'T use terms: ALEPH, DAMASCUS and TRITIUM* in notes - ever...

I also retired my original name of my semi-prog firmware from GroupTNT to Tana3 - JUST to make sure they don't think that someone is buying trinitroroluene...

This might be a good theme for a new thread for somewhere on CPF to help people avoid misunderstandings with PayPal and their policies... anyone wants to start that thread - feel free... I can confirm term ALEPH creates issues but I was told DAMASCUS and TRITIUM in notes also created issues...


----------



## AndyF (May 31, 2016)

I started a thread 'Aleph vs. PayPal' in the Cafe sub forum.


----------



## AussieRanga (Jun 1, 2016)

Aleph is a phychedelic substance and Tritium is radioactive.. As for Damascus, there's probably a 'reason' but I don't know it off the top of my head..


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Shipped a Surefire L1 gen2 and a Haiku head yesterday 
to the Tana Workshop. Cant wait to get them tripled.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Shipped a Surefire L1 gen2 and a Haiku head yesterday 
to the Tana Workshop. Cant wait to get them tripled.


----------



## bartko09 (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> OK, to everybody, I'm officially retiring stupid acronym TNT from my builds !!!.



Why the branding change? TNT was your thing! Did it have anything to do with something I say you mention earlier today in regards to PayPal rule enforcement?


----------



## Tana (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



bartko09 said:


> Why the branding change? TNT was your thing! Did it have anything to do with something I say you mention earlier today in regards to PayPal rule enforcement?



Next time you're on the airport, show your EDC flashlight to security folks and tell them "this is my TNT modded flashlight"... then brace yourself...


----------



## DellSuperman (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> Next time you're on the airport, show your EDC flashlight to security folks and tell them "this is my TNT modded flashlight"... then brace yourself...


Hahaha... I laughed louder than I should when i read the last line.


----------



## kellyglanzer (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> Next time you're on the airport, show your EDC flashlight to security folks and tell them "this is my TNT modded flashlight"... then brace yourself...


I just snorted coffee up my nose while reading that. Lol


----------



## bartko09 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> Next time you're on the airport, show your EDC flashlight to security folks and tell them "this is my TNT modded flashlight"... then brace yourself...



To be honest I carried my Tana Triple on a flight to Dallas last November. The TSA was more interested in my Titanium Maratac Embassy pen. Things would have gotten real over that pen. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Would have over ur build also, but took me forever to find that pen!! Haha


----------



## bartko09 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



DellSuperman said:


> Hahaha... I laughed louder than I should when i read the last line.



To be fair it took me a second. But everyone knows you can't say bomb on an airplane. Hahahaha!!!


----------



## F89 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Hi Tana,

Is it possible to build one of these with a max of 1A rather than 1.4A?
Something like a Nichia 219B @1A with 3 modes of 5%, 30 to 50% and 100%. Is this possible?


----------



## F89 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> Next time you're on the airport, show your EDC flashlight to security folks and tell them "this is my TNT modded flashlight"... then brace yourself...



On that note, I get taken aside and my self and backpack get brushed for explosives every time without fail passing through security.
I always say to them that something might show up because it's my work bag. They've never even blinked yet ha ha.


----------



## F89 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



F89 said:


> Hi Tana,
> 
> Is it possible to build one of these with a max of 1A rather than 1.4A?
> Something like a Nichia 219B @1A with 3 modes of 5%, 30 to 50% and 100%. Is this possible?



On second consideration:

This would probably be even better. Nichia 219B @1.4A with 4 modes of 5%, 30%, 60% and 100% with last mode memory. Is something like this possible? If so this would be preferable.


----------



## Tana (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



F89 said:


> On second consideration:
> 
> This would probably be even better. Nichia 219B @1.4A with 4 modes of 5%, 30%, 60% and 100% with last mode memory. Is something like this possible? If so this would be preferable.



1Amp or 1.4Amp is both possible - due to better metal to metal contact I'm OK to have these at 1.4Amp unlike e-series SingLEDs which I do make in 1Amp version... so whatever you find better...

As for modes, definitely consider Tana3 semi-prog firmware, few extra bucks but gives you all modes you might want (it has 4-mode with and without memory, ascending/descending with visually equally spread modes - took me a long time and lot of fine tuning to get all mode groups in that firmware to be "just perfect")...


----------



## F89 (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> 1Amp or 1.4Amp is both possible - due to better metal to metal contact I'm OK to have these at 1.4Amp unlike e-series SingLEDs which I do make in 1Amp version... so whatever you find better...
> 
> As for modes, definitely consider Tana3 semi-prog firmware, few extra bucks but gives you all modes you might want (it has 4-mode with and without memory, ascending/descending with visually equally spread modes - took me a long time and lot of fine tuning to get all mode groups in that firmware to be "just perfect")...



Thanks for the info Tana.
I like the look of the Tana3 firmware but for this build I'm after something specific where I'm focusing on power levels rather than visually spread modes.
If you can confirm a Nichia 219B @1.4A with 4 modes of around 5%, 30%, 70% and 100% with last mode memory I'm in.


----------



## Tana (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



F89 said:


> Thanks for the info Tana.
> I like the look of the Tana3 firmware but for this build I'm after something specific where I'm focusing on power levels rather than visually spread modes.
> If you can confirm a Nichia 219B @1.4A with 4 modes of around 5%, 30%, 60% and 100% with last mode memory I'm in.



I can confirm the modes, that's the easy part... my own code is very simple and can manage any level wanted (approx. of course)... but bare in mind, difference between 60% and 100% will be hard to easily see... even 35%/100% can sometimes confuse...

Let's switch to email for details... my workshop email is listed as a image at the end of first post...


----------



## F89 (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> I can confirm the modes, that's the easy part... my own code is very simple and can manage any level wanted (approx. of course)... but bare in mind, difference between 60% and 100% will be hard to easily see... even 35%/100% can sometimes confuse...
> 
> Let's switch to email for details... my workshop email is listed as a image at the end of first post...



I get that the visual difference will be close. It's more about power consumption and heat as I intend to use it as an area light possibly tail standing for decent lengths of time.
Email on it's way, thanks mate.


----------



## F89 (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Email sent.


----------



## F89 (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Hi Tana,

Going with Nichia 219B @1A with Tana3 firmware.

Cheers

EDIT: PP sent.


----------



## Tana (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



F89 said:


> Hi Tana,
> 
> Going with Nichia 219B @1A with Tana3 firmware.
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Tana (Jun 16, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

For Boys and Girls...


----------



## murrydan (Jun 21, 2016)

What optic are you using for the Haiku triples?


----------



## Ladd (Jun 21, 2016)

looks like the usual Carclo 10507


----------



## murrydan (Jun 21, 2016)

Ladd said:


> looks like the usual Carclo 10507


I hope so, that would mean finding a drilled optic would be quite simple.


----------



## Tana (Jun 21, 2016)

murrydan said:


> What optic are you using for the Haiku triples?



Carclo optics, 10507 in particular...

However, they are mechanically machined to fit inside Haiku head so - no trits in stubs (they are at half size after grinded to fit)... also no room for GITD around the optics like I do in e-series...


----------



## murrydan (Jun 21, 2016)

Tana said:


> Carclo optics, 10507 in particular...
> 
> However, they are mechanically machined to fit inside Haiku head so - no trits in stubs (they are at half size after grinded to fit)... also no room for GITD around the optics like I do in e-series...



Ahh, I see now, you reduce the diameter of the posts, not the length. Thanks for the info.


----------



## stoli67 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Have you any more info on the driver - Dr.Jones's H17F with LuciDrv2 firmware?

Stoli67


----------



## benchrest (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



stoli67 said:


> Have you any more info on the driver - Dr.Jones's H17F with LuciDrv2 firmware?
> 
> Stoli67



Try Google? Dr. Jones website is at the top.


----------



## YummyBacon! (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

I like that Red setup… What a fantastic mod. I think it was my Haiku you saw 1st during one of your visits?
If I'd known back then, I'd still have it. Lot of work getting these done right & well worth the effort.:thumbsup:



Tana said:


> For Boys and Girls...


----------



## Tana (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



stoli67 said:


> Have you any more info on the driver - Dr.Jones's H17F with LuciDrv2 firmware?
> 
> Stoli67




http://drjones.nerdcamp.net/h17f.html


----------



## hammerheadfl (Jun 29, 2016)

Now this is something I'm interested in.


----------



## JRRsix7 (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't think this was covered here, but maybe so. Can we order an entire light direct from you? Or do we need to order a host from Don? Thanks for your help!


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 29, 2016)

Glad to see you offering this...


----------



## Tana (Jun 30, 2016)

JRRsix7 said:


> I don't think this was covered here, but maybe so. Can we order an entire light direct from you? Or do we need to order a host from Don? Thanks for your help!



I only mod and can't handle ordering hosts and then selling complete... so best course of action is to buy from Don and then mail Haiku head my way, like I've been doing Surefire's for past 4-5 years... just in case, this is Don's page with prices and contact info:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...mo-Available-Lights-Pricing-and-Ordering-Info


----------



## ma tumba (Jun 30, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> http://drjones.nerdcamp.net/h17f.html


Since I got a LuciDrvF based light from Tarik, I really don't understand why people are still buying lights based on say GuppyDrv, let alone fixed level ones.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jun 30, 2016)

McGizmo Haiku just came home from a trip from Tana Workshop!
TripLed Nichia 219B 4000K +92CRI.
H17F driver with LuciDrv2 firmware.
Quick turnaround and spotless craftsmanship as always.
Output on High is around 800 lumens at 3Amps (around 1200 lumens with XPL HI),
but this LED is just - beautiful and high color rendition.
It could be programmed full monkey running around 5A through the host at user's risk!
I'm not going full monkey as 3A is plenty bright for me.
For those wondering Full monkey is around 1400 lumens with these LEDs (over 2000 Lumens with XPL HI)... Beam me up scotty!
lovecpf


----------



## hard_six (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> Single IMR 16340 (newest AW 15C version highly recommended) cell use only with Haiku TripLED...



Anyone know the best place to obtain this battery?


----------



## ven (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Awesome Morpheus, congrats 

Is the head sent empty(remove the engine what is in) before shipping? Or is it shipped as is?

Cheers


----------



## ven (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Arh ignore, just re-read the opening page which has been updated since i had last looked!!


----------



## Tana (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



hard_six said:


> Anyone know the best place to obtain this battery?



RTD Vapor and Oveready - if you're in the US...


----------



## Tana (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



ven said:


> Arh ignore, just re-read the opening page which has been updated since i had last looked!!



OK, now I know how you piled up 12,725 posts in 3 years...


----------



## Tana (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Old school McGizmo giving a new light... XPL HI (works awesome with stock reflector, great throw) + 1.4Amp driver with Tana3 firmware... simple twisty operation, twist off/on to progress mode...


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Nice work Tarik! Breathing life into these old gems


----------



## ven (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> OK, now I know how you piled up 12,725 posts in 3 years...




:laughing: :nana:


----------



## Tana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Not a Biohazard thing but a way to add some afterglow to Haiku TripLED...

Adding as extra for $8 each, made by my neighbor kid I'm trying to help, so all funds are going to the little guy...


----------



## hard_six (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> Not a Biohazard thing but a way to add some afterglow to Haiku TripLED...
> 
> Adding as extra for $8 each, made by my neighbor kid I'm trying to help, so all funds are going to the little guy...




Any pics of one installed by chance?


----------



## Imnotascoolasu (Jul 8, 2016)

Any color choices on the glow?


----------



## Tana (Jul 12, 2016)

Imnotascoolasu said:


> Any color choices on the glow?



Yes


----------



## AndrwTNT (Jul 14, 2016)

Outstanding work.. Thank you for everything Tana!


----------



## hard_six (Jul 14, 2016)

^^^^ Nice! Cant wait to get mine!


----------



## Tana (Jul 16, 2016)

Few days ago, this was in parts, all messed up (as I received it)... today - a different song...


----------



## ven (Jul 16, 2016)

WOW.............. what magic is inside? presume nichia 219's


----------



## F89 (Jul 19, 2016)

Got my light engine, quality work as expected from Tarik.
Very well made and the Tana3 firmware is great, simple and effective.
Quality service to top it off.
Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Tana (Jul 19, 2016)

ven said:


> WOW.............. what magic is inside? presume nichia 219's



XPL HI V3 5000K... 



F89 said:


> Got my light engine, quality work as expected from Tarik.
> Very well made and the Tana3 firmware is great, simple and effective.
> Quality service to top it off.
> Keep up the good work mate.



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mk2rocco (Jul 22, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## Tana (Aug 2, 2016)

Haiku TripLED saga continues...


----------



## ven (Aug 2, 2016)

Awesome work! look stunning

So jealous :mecry:


----------



## tab665 (Aug 12, 2016)

a couple quik questions... are these also compatible with the maiki head? also, do you have a driver compatible with 2 x l-ion?


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 12, 2016)

Beautiful work tana. Stunning!!


----------



## Tana (Aug 14, 2016)

tab665 said:


> a couple quik questions... are these also compatible with the maiki head? also, do you have a driver compatible with 2 x l-ion?



They need to be done slightly different way to fit Makai (which should be same fitment/reflector as Aleph 3 head, if I'm not mistaken)... so doable... as for driver, I only have singe mode buck driver (so 2xCR123 primaries or 2xli-ion setup)...



Offgridled said:


> Beautiful work tana. Stunning!!



Thank you... :thumbsup:


----------



## hard_six (Aug 14, 2016)

Just got mine back. Couldn't be happier. XPL HI with H17F driver. Thanks Tana!!!


----------



## Tana (Aug 20, 2016)

hard_six said:


> Just got mine back. Couldn't be happier. XPL HI with H17F driver. Thanks Tana!!!



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tana (Aug 20, 2016)

ven said:


> Awesome work! look stunning
> 
> So jealous :mecry:




I believe we brought a smile to your face today...


----------



## ven (Aug 20, 2016)

Tana said:


> I believe we brought a smile to your face today...



You certainly did  thank you!


----------



## rioimmagina (Aug 21, 2016)

Tarik, you crazy modder!
Now I need to get a 18650 McGizmo!


----------



## Tana (Aug 21, 2016)

rioimmagina said:


> Tarik, you crazy modder!
> Now I need to get a 18650 McGizmo!




:thumbsup:

You're not losing much with 16650 cell...


----------



## ma tumba (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Hi Tarik, any comments on the stock mcclicky switch for the direct drive with the h17 driver?


----------



## Tana (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



ma tumba said:


> Hi Tarik, any comments on the stock mcclicky switch for the direct drive with the h17 driver?



Triple pulls too much and McClicky would fail - eventually... 3Amp is more than enough for such a small factor...


----------



## ma tumba (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



Tana said:


> Triple pulls too much and McClicky would fail - eventually... 3Amp is more than enough for such a small factor...


I am sure it is enough, what I mean is if the user have to bear this in mind and avoid adding turbo to any of the modes group by all means? Or 3-5 sec bursts on turbo are fine? What are your thoughts?

Also I assume that your custom Judco switches could not be modified to fit these hosts?


----------



## Tana (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*



ma tumba said:


> I am sure it is enough, what I mean is if the user have to bear this in mind and avoid adding turbo to any of the modes group by all means? Or 3-5 sec bursts on turbo are fine? What are your thoughts?
> 
> Also I assume that your custom Judco switches could not be modified to fit these hosts?



Switch doesn't care if it's continuous or burst...  You keep using bursts and eventually the switch should fail... maybe it won't - who can tell ???

Same with cells... the more you stress the cell, the shorter life it will have... older AW IMR 16340 were struggling even at 3Amps, newer might be slightly better but going above 3Amp - no point, imho... with high drain 18650 cells yes - but in that case you need Judco 10Amp switch (and circuit will pull MORE than that but - so far I haven't seen it fail)...


----------



## Tana (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Smells like teen spirit...


----------



## rioimmagina (Sep 8, 2016)

Just a triple for such a big head?
Maybe it's time to start thinking to heptaple...


----------



## Tana (Sep 8, 2016)

rioimmagina said:


> Just a triple for such a big head?
> Maybe it's time to start thinking to heptaple...



Hehe... 35mm triple optics... with XPL HD, highest bin... and driver capable of 3Amps upper regulated but also direct drive in which case this thing becomes just - insane (depending on cell)...


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 11, 2016)

Tana said:


> Hehe... 35mm triple optics... with XPL HD, highest bin... and driver capable of 3Amps upper regulated but also direct drive in which case this thing becomes just - insane (depending on cell)...


Are these available Tana. Absolutely love your work. I bought one of your drop-ins here from another CPF member and it's outstanding to say the least


----------



## candlelet (Sep 12, 2016)

Tana, that Makai head looks familiar!


----------



## Tana (Sep 12, 2016)

candlelet said:


> Tana, that Makai head looks familiar!



Hehe... it should... but there are two more coming for same treatment in close future so it won't be alone...

Offgridled, yes, the mod is operational, when I get back home in 4-5 days, I'll add it to the first post... the whole thing is similar to Haiku mod - only everything is larger...


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 12, 2016)

Tana said:


> Hehe... it should... but there are two more coming for same treatment in close future so it won't be alone...
> 
> Offgridled, yes, the mod is operational, when I get back home in 4-5 days, I'll add it to the first post... the whole thing is similar to Haiku mod - only everything is larger...


OK great very exciting . Thank you


----------



## tab665 (Sep 13, 2016)

what kind of lux numbers would the makai get using a triple xp-l HI set up?


----------



## Tana (Sep 13, 2016)

tab665 said:


> what kind of lux numbers would the makai get using a triple xp-l HI set up?



No idea... never had proper equipment to measure it...


----------



## ven (Sep 16, 2016)

WOW is all i can say, amazing work Tarik, so fastidious, clean and perfect.......THANK YOU very much. From almost thinking lost for ever thanks to my post office, to turning up weeks later to getting my baby back together............It was so well wrapped up, it must have took me 5 mins to undo :laughing: 
I may post the odd pic or 2, so here goes












Pieces of the puzzle




















Amazing work.........amazing guy


----------



## ven (Sep 20, 2016)

Load of random stuff on the table to show accurate colours from the 4500k nichia B's



Notice how white the white looks, yet other colours are accurately shown(looks better to the eye)
4000k B/4500B's and 5000k C




Its with me all the time..........did i say WOW........


----------



## Tana (Sep 20, 2016)

Great pics and words, Ven... thank you very much, broski... beautiful photos...


----------



## ven (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you Tarik


----------



## ven (Sep 21, 2016)

Low 4% level, triple 4500k hi cri colour





Good enough to eat....................if they were mine:sigh:


----------



## LumensMaximus (Sep 23, 2016)

Tarik, just received my new Haiku head from Don and will ship to you tomorrow for a triple play...specs by email :twothumbs


----------



## ven (Sep 24, 2016)

:naughty: you will be over the moon LM, may i ask what specsor do we have to wait

It has transformed the little haiku for me, really has and i loved it before...............


----------



## LumensMaximus (Sep 24, 2016)

ven said:


> :naughty: you will be over the moon LM, may i ask what specsor do we have to wait
> 
> It has transformed the little haiku for me, really has and i loved it before...............



XPL HI V3 3A in 5000K is what I'm going to try per Tarik based on "not cool, not too warm" should be just right:twothumbs

I always liked the looks of Mac's triples but was never able to purchase one, someone else always pulls the trigger first, of course I love the Haiku's so when I'd seen Tarik's thread for triple mods I fell in love...again :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Sep 24, 2016)

Very nice, although i dont have the xpl HI 5000k in this, i do in other lights and i can say its a very nice temp/tint , up there as all time fav's. Should give it some nice punch...........pocket punch.


----------



## AndrwTNT (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey Tarik, I want to give my light a stonewash and was wondering if it is possible to remove the components from the head without too much trouble?
I'm not sure how you got it all in there but is there any soldering or de-soldering required? 

Thanks


----------



## Tana (Sep 29, 2016)

AndrwTNT said:


> Hey Tarik, I want to give my light a stonewash and was wondering if it is possible to remove the components from the head without too much trouble?
> I'm not sure how you got it all in there but is there any soldering or de-soldering required?
> 
> Thanks



Driver goes from one side, heatsink, PCB and LEDs go from front - meet in middle and some delicate soldering happens (since heatsinking is doing it's job)...

All external beauty tricks are best to be done before the mod, I'd recommend not to disassemble however if you really want to go that route, best to be done by seasoned modder... but still... to avoid possible damage to LEDs during removing of heatsink (tight press-fit)...


----------



## Tana (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## ven (Oct 12, 2016)

WOWzers...............awesome stuff


----------



## Tana (Oct 12, 2016)

ven said:


> WOWzers...............awesome stuff



Fits the pocket just fine...


----------



## ven (Oct 12, 2016)

Whats inside the triple Tarik?


----------



## Tana (Oct 12, 2016)

ven said:


> Whats inside the triple Tarik?



XPL HI 5000K, H17F driver, Ledil-Cute 35mm optics (easily noticeable), huge copper PCB, large chunk of aluminum heatsink... you know... the usual... 

And and that huge 35mm GITD disc that kid brewed for it... enough light to lend a plane once your battery dies...


----------



## ven (Oct 12, 2016)

fantastic stuff, really like the 5000k xpl HI's a lot, great tint/beam/output


----------



## ven (Oct 12, 2016)

Tana said:


>




Needs quoting as it was low down on the page cant have anyone missing that beauty............


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 12, 2016)

And a beauty it is. Put my order in for tanas top gun XPL HI H17F GITD GREEN. For my C2


----------



## tab665 (Oct 13, 2016)

saw this thread was getting active and thought to myself "maybe someone posted some pics?!?!". Nice work there.


----------



## gunga (Oct 25, 2016)

Does the single LED use a 17mm driver? If so, how did you get it to fit in the space?


----------



## LumensMaximus (Oct 25, 2016)

Just received my new Haiku triple play from the man in Bosnia, awesome job and pleasure to deal with. 4 levels with memory makes a pretty cool Haiku. Will try to get some photos up this weekend, thanks again Tarik :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## Tana (Oct 25, 2016)

gunga said:


> Does the single LED use a 17mm driver? If so, how did you get it to fit in the space?



File it down a little to fit custom cavity diameter...


----------



## Tana (Oct 25, 2016)

LumensMaximus said:


> Just received my new Haiku triple play from the man in Bosnia, awesome job and pleasure to deal with. 4 levels with memory makes a pretty cool Haiku. Will try to get some photos up this weekend, thanks again Tarik :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.



Thanks for the update, broski... keep that beauty busy... :thumbsup:


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 25, 2016)

Received my tana triple top gun XPL HI H17F GITD blue. So much attention to detail all the way down to the packing and shipping to southern California and I must say I received it quickly. Tana answered all my question he's so great to deal with . I will post pictures tonight. Excited!!!! Thx tana


----------



## Tana (Oct 29, 2016)

eala,

Can't reply to your PM, it shows like you either chose to not receive PMs or are blocked from getting them (not like if your inbox is full)... if you read this, just send me an email to tanaworkshop AT hotmail DOT com


----------



## jalano1222 (Nov 12, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## eala (Nov 15, 2016)

Tana said:


> eala,
> 
> Can't reply to your PM, it shows like you either chose to not receive PMs or are blocked from getting them (not like if your inbox is full)... if you read this, just send me an email to tanaworkshop AT hotmail DOT com



Got mine today. Great work Tana. 219C with Tana3. Very impressive LE and tidy work.

eala


----------



## Robe (Dec 19, 2016)

I just discovered this thread. This looks amazing.


----------



## YummyBacon! (Dec 20, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

While I wait for my triple Haiku head, has anyone here tried an XPL-Hi on one of Tana's pill's? I'm having a pill made for my Sundrop XRU but
am considering picking up a second Haiku head from Don. Looking for feedback from fellow white wall hunters


----------



## ven (Dec 20, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

xpl Hi work very nicely behind optics imo, i would recommend 4000k is you like a slightly warm neutral. The 5000k are also very nice, but for closer up triple type uses, 4000k really helps colours look great!


----------



## YummyBacon! (Dec 20, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Agreed, Tarik is building my Haiku with 219B 4000K. My question is regarding a Haiku reflector head/Tarik's pill using the same XPL type emitter.
I'm interested what folks think of beam quality. My pill IS being built with an XPL-Hi 4000K




ven said:


> xpl Hi work very nicely behind optics imo, i would recommend 4000k is you like a slightly warm neutral. The 5000k are also very nice, but for closer up triple type uses, 4000k really helps colours look great!


----------



## ven (Dec 20, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

I have had a 4000k xpl HI in dons reflector with original pill, but with a dr jones firmware. Beam wise was very nice! And I prefer more of a triple type beam . Quite throwy, nice perfect spill, no rings or anything like that, just a very nice all round useful type beam. If that is what you mean, as Tarik is fastidious in his work, I would expect nothing less than perfection on his build.......


----------



## YummyBacon! (Dec 20, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

Ah, nice Ven! No rings is what I'm looking for. Did you use the XPG or XML reflector on yours?




ven said:


> I have had a 4000k xpl HI in dons reflector with original pill, but with a dr jones firmware. Beam wise was very nice! And I prefer more of a triple type beam . Quite throwy, nice perfect spill, no rings or anything like that, just a very nice all round useful type beam. If that is what you mean, as Tarik is fastidious in his work, I would expect nothing less than perfection on his build.......


----------



## ven (Dec 20, 2016)

*Re: TNT Tana Light Engines for McGizmo lights (Haiku, Mule) and modding service...*

oooooh now your asking as i got mine off SOYCD, so he could answer it better. Would guess xpg2....................yes just found the sale thread and it was xpg2!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...5-(ALL-SOLD)-V54-X60vn-OR-Defense-Light-Haiku


----------



## archimedes (Dec 20, 2016)

I have an @datiLED 4000K XP-L that is fantastic.

I'm not sure of the exact reflector, since it is in a full custom by TranquillityBase, but I would think "XPG" would be a better choice than "XML" ....


----------



## YummyBacon! (Jan 18, 2017)

Its been too quiet in here so here's the Haiku TripLed that arrived yesterday and its fantastic.
This has those wonderful 4000K 219B Nichia emitters and the tint is absolutely unreal gorgeous.
I've got a OR BOSS with the excellent XPL-Hi 4000K & Don't mind the reduced output on high to gain this quality of light.
Of course, having variety makes the hobby more enjoyable for me. The Haiku has the H17F driver with 4 modes+hybrid memory and narrow frosted optic although I want to switch to clear. An aqua glow tops it off. 

Back in 2012 or '13, I met Tarik in person & I showed him my Haiku, saying I wish it was a triple like the E1 he just delivered. Well, it's here folks
and it is a wonderful combination of Don's bulletproof & beautiful design and Tarik's unique ability for clean, well executed "mods" To us repeat customers,
we know they are more than just that. Just don't wait 6 months like I did to jump in!


----------



## ven (Jan 18, 2017)

:rock: congrats yummy!


----------



## YummyBacon! (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks Ven!


ven said:


> :rock: congrats yummy!


----------



## easilyled (Jan 18, 2017)

Congratulations Arturo! I'll have to contact Tariq for a mod or two. They look so good. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Jan 18, 2017)

A must Daniel and would sit among your triple family nicely.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 18, 2017)

ven said:


> A must Daniel and would sit among your triple family nicely.



Thanks Mark. I know you have a nice Tana Triple Haiku which looks great too.


----------



## YummyBacon! (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks Daniel, I like his clean, precise work & most of all comms is top notch so you get what you really want
down to the exact emitter, levels (depends on driver choice) etc. Highly recommended.





easilyled said:


> Congratulations Arturo! I'll have to contact Tariq for a mod or two. They look so good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tana (Jan 20, 2017)

Two Aleph's and one E1E TripLED...


----------



## ma tumba (Jan 20, 2017)

Tana said:


> Two Aleph's and one E1E TripLED...


pictures are missing..


----------



## Genna (Jan 20, 2017)

I see 3 wonderfull mods! [emoji33]Awesome work, broski [emoji1303]


----------



## ven (Jan 20, 2017)

Tana said:


> Two Aleph's and one E1E TripLED...




Quote to take on next page

Awesome work as always tarik


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 20, 2017)

ven said:


> Quote to take on next page
> 
> Awesome work as always tarik



Thanks, ven. I would have hated to miss that picture. So cool! Love the colors. What a wonderful time to be a flashaholic.

~ Chance


----------



## ven (Jan 20, 2017)

I often actually think that CG, it is a wonderful time to be a flashaholic :thumbsup:


----------



## Jhhuntr (Jan 22, 2017)

I'd love to get one of these. PM/Email sent!


----------



## tab665 (Jan 22, 2017)

tana, have you been able to get your hands on any of the high CRI 219C's yet?


----------



## Tana (Jan 24, 2017)

tab665 said:


> tana, have you been able to get your hands on any of the high CRI 219C's yet?



I have 219C D240 SM405 (4000K, 5-step), R9050...


----------



## ma tumba (Jan 24, 2017)

Tana said:


> I have 219C D240 SM405 (4000K, 5-step), R9050...


How do you like the 219c 4000k vs 219b 4000k in terms of tint?


----------



## Tana (Jan 24, 2017)

ma tumba said:


> How do you like the 219c 4000k vs 219b 4000k in terms of tint?



It's a matter of taste... 219B is more rose, 219C is more towards yellow... both give outstanding color rendition while 219C is 2 flux bin more efficient...

I like them both...


----------



## Tana (Jan 26, 2017)

Fun project and work in progress (need to add grooves to the head to match the body)... TripLED TRI-Metal...


----------



## YummyBacon! (Jan 26, 2017)

Figured sooner or later someone will make a bigger head for triples. Would be neato with a 371D inside


Tana said:


> Fun project and work in progress (need to add grooves to the head to match the body)... TripLED TRI-Metal...


----------



## Tana (Jan 28, 2017)

YummyBacon! said:


> Figured sooner or later someone will make a bigger head for triples. Would be neato with a 371D inside



Oh, yeah... 371D could fit here as it's just shaved/polished old incan bezel... but this one is getting Tana3 firmware... simple and effective...

Hope I can add grooves next week...


----------



## BlazerNL (Jan 28, 2017)

Great work yet agian Tana.

Kind regards JP


----------



## Tana (Jan 29, 2017)

So I finally broke down and next week I'll try to separate some time to machine proper pill to fit H17F driver (replacement for stock module, utilizing reflector)... so a high performance single LED module that few already asked for in recent past... Key parts are copper PCB, XPL HI or 219C and H17F driver...

Price of that module will be $128 and it's a nice alternative to converting Haiku to TripLED (for those who do want to keep reflector but wish to have moon mode, thermal regulation and other gizmos that H17F has)... Haiku TripLED still remains TopGun setup !!!

Stay tuned...


----------



## ma tumba (Jan 29, 2017)

Tana said:


> So I finally broke down ...



:twothumbs


----------



## gunga (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh wow. That's pretty cool. Great idea.


----------



## Light11 (Jan 29, 2017)

Mad skills my friend👌🏻 




Tana said:


>


----------



## Tana (Jan 29, 2017)

gunga said:


> Oh wow. That's pretty cool. Great idea.



Well, you're the one of few who were bugging me about that setup...


----------



## eala (Jan 29, 2017)

Colour me interested as well.

Looking forward to seeing more details.

eala


----------



## Jhhuntr (Jan 29, 2017)

In.


----------



## Tana (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 30, 2017)

Nicely done, Tana!


----------



## Powerup (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks like big "T" might start making custom lights!!......COOL!!


----------



## Tana (Jan 30, 2017)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Nicely done, Tana!



:thumbsup:



Powerup said:


> Looks like big "T" might start making custom lights!!......COOL!!



Nah... This head started as a beat-up incan head... de-anodized, shaved, polished, grooves added... I like the fit, gives a good grip for such a small light...

No customs for me yet...  I'm just a humble modder...


----------



## ma tumba (Jan 30, 2017)

Powerup said:


> Looks like big "T" might start making custom lights!!......COOL!!


time has come!


----------



## ven (Jan 30, 2017)

That's awesome


----------



## eala (Jan 31, 2017)

So, that is an all aluminium head? Does the head break into two pieces? Looks like a seam there.

Thanks,
eala


----------



## Tana (Jan 31, 2017)

eala said:


> So, that is an all aluminium head? Does the head break into two pieces? Looks like a seam there.
> 
> Thanks,
> eala



eala, check the post 204, it's incan (E2E) old beat-up bezel, deanodized then re-shaped and with stainless steel bezel ring (three different metals, lol)...


----------



## Tana (Jan 31, 2017)

And here it is... it's insane to build them but - they are here...


----------



## gunga (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow. Looks sweet. Can the LED be changed at a later date if desired?


----------



## ma tumba (Jan 31, 2017)

Very clean!

Actually, the availability of these LEs powers my interest in buying a Haiku. I have always admired McGizmo lights and I have a LS and a Sundrop, but have stayed away from Mule and Haiku because of lack of fully programmable drivers. Same thing about Tain's mechanically and aestetically fantastic lights.

Tana, you are doing a great job for the community!


----------



## eala (Feb 1, 2017)

I knew it could be done!

eala


----------



## Tana (Feb 1, 2017)

eala said:


> I knew it could be done!
> 
> eala



Honestly I wasn't...  As much precision is needed to properly fit TripLED inside a small incan head, this requires even more...


----------



## tab665 (Feb 2, 2017)

Tana said:


> Honestly I wasn't...  As much precision is needed to properly fit TripLED inside a small incan head, this requires even more...


my hands get the shakes just thinking about it.


----------



## DellSuperman (Feb 2, 2017)

Awesome job as usual Tana! 
Im always so impressed with the cleanliness of your end product, something i am just not able to replicate


----------



## tab665 (Mar 19, 2017)

do you happen to have any of the R9080 nichias?


----------



## Tana (Mar 20, 2017)

tab665 said:


> do you happen to have any of the R9080 nichias?



Only R9050...


----------



## YummyBacon! (Mar 20, 2017)

What color temp is this emitter? 



tab665 said:


> do you happen to have any of the R9080 nichias?


----------



## Tana (Mar 27, 2017)

YummyBacon! said:


> What color temp is this emitter?



R9080 is part of color rendering index/test... since R9 is not included in normal rendering tests (hello CREE), manufacturers who are serious about true CRI (Yuji, Nichia) are showing us how much their LED has R9 value (red) is close to true color... R9050 already has amazing rendering and R9080 should have even more vivid colors... I'd definitely like to try few R9080, I myself probably would not see the difference by bare eyes...


----------



## eala (Apr 5, 2017)

Got my H17F single LED light engine. Spectactular work. The nicest LE I have ever owned (and I have had a lot!).

Just FYI, it works in the McG 123 pack, but not in the McG AA pack. The battery does not quite make contact. I might be able to stretch the spring or put a spacer in there or solder a blob on the anode contact. Or I may have short IMR 14500 batteries.

eala


----------



## YummyBacon! (Apr 5, 2017)

I have the H17F on my Haiku triple & its also tiny bit short
when using a Surefire E body. My Tana LE for McGizmo (just before he did the H17F version)
does reach fine. I think the button is just a bit short
on H17F.


----------



## Tana (Apr 6, 2017)

I never tried AA body and didn't realize it would not make contact with AW IMR 14500 cell... what I do know is that Haiku puts cell under a lot of pressure between switch and stock LE so brass contact on driver is perfect for two reasons, less pressure on cell and better current...

For anyone interested that brass part would be replaced with coil and contact would be there for all setups... in the meantime, simple 1mm tiny magnet on cell contact would solve the issue with longer bodies...


----------



## Blackbird13 (Apr 6, 2017)

Amazing work . I'm looking forward to getting something sent your way. I am very new to the mod world , i dpend slog of time reading and it is very interesting and exciting. Take care


----------



## Stoneking (Apr 15, 2017)

Why is less pressure on the cells a good thing? 
I have 1x123, 2x123 and 2xAA, I can't hear any rattling from the cells inside when my lights get knocked around. Unfortunately my lights take their fair share of abuse. I would have thought pressure on the cells was better. Granted I have very little to no technical knowledge when it comes to building or modifying lights.


----------



## ven (Apr 15, 2017)

The added button tops are quite weak and susceptible to being damaged/pushed in which can cause issues(potential short and contact issues due to being compacted). Its finding a balance of a secure fit, one that does not loose contact when shook or dropped/recoil etc but does not damage the + and - poles.


----------



## Tana (Apr 15, 2017)

Optimal fit is what we're after... too much pressure between springs and cell plates can deform, not enough pressure and you could unintentionally change mode (if multimode)... best seen in weapon mounted lights, if cell is not snug properly inside it will change modes as you shoot from weapon...

So... middle ground... good firm fit w/o physical damage to the cell, like ven said...


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 18, 2017)

YummyBacon! said:


> Its been too quiet in here so here's the Haiku TripLed that arrived yesterday and its fantastic.
> This has those wonderful 4000K 219B Nichia emitters and the tint is absolutely unreal gorgeous.
> I've got a OR BOSS with the excellent XPL-Hi 4000K & Don't mind the reduced output on high to gain this quality of light.
> Of course, having variety makes the hobby more enjoyable for me. The Haiku has the H17F driver with 4 modes+hybrid memory and narrow frosted optic although I want to switch to clear. An aqua glow tops it off.
> ...


The OP says no GID, but with this post being more recent, means that it is now available? I'd really like to get my Haiku modded along these lines. Gorgeous light, all the way down to the labeling around the bezel.


----------



## YummyBacon! (Apr 18, 2017)

He now offers glow on some builds-just get one
done! They are fantastic!:thumbsup:


----------



## jeb (Apr 18, 2017)

Pm sent via tapatalk


----------



## Tana (Apr 19, 2017)

kaichu dento said:


> The OP says no GID, but with this post being more recent, means that it is now available? I'd really like to get my Haiku modded along these lines. Gorgeous light, all the way down to the labeling around the bezel.



Those who dealt with me in previous years know how much I suck at marketing and advertisement, thus my OP give general ideas but often lack latest evolves to same mods... but photos in theads don't lie - if you see something on my mod - you can get same thing... I'm a horrible salesman... 



YummyBacon! said:


> He now offers glow on some builds-just get one
> done! They are fantastic!:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Tana (Apr 19, 2017)

jeb said:


> Pm sent via tapatalk




Replied, broski...


----------



## Eric242 (Apr 19, 2017)

Tana said:


> Those who dealt with me in previous years know how much I suck at marketing and advertisement [.....] I'm a horrible salesman...


Tana :wave: the work you deliver and the resulting buzz marketing isn´t too bad I´d say  so taking marketing lessons isn´t really necessary (..... unless you want to employ your neighbor as a real modder maybe  ).

Cheers
Eric .....who has an old L1 head that could use a TripLED mod some time....


----------



## ven (Apr 19, 2017)

Always a:rock: when i see this thread


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 20, 2017)

Nice picture but do you have any user anecdotes to share since you've received your upgraded Haiku? I'm on the fence wondering which format to go with on the engine and emitters both. I'd really like a tint that actually makes people instantly think it's incan, and depending what the actual maximum output is, 5-7 output levels with last level used memory.


----------



## YummyBacon! (Apr 20, 2017)

Don'r think Ven was suggesting anything for you but depending on what flavor Kool-Aid you like,
(E-series, McGizmo, Etc) The H17F driver has up to 7 levels & you can specify a warmer emitter than
the gorgeous 4000K 219B some of us love. For example: 219C 3000K Hi CRI, 3000K XPL-Hi.
Good luck!








kaichu dento said:


> Nice picture but do you have any user anecdotes to share since you've received your upgraded Haiku? I'm on the fence wondering which format to go with on the engine and emitters both. I'd really like a tint that actually makes people instantly think it's incan, and depending what the actual maximum output is, 5-7 output levels with last level used memory.


----------



## ven (Apr 20, 2017)

Mr dento, I have the 4500k 219b's with Tana's firmware. Best bet with the driver is look at the mode levels and imagine what you would use. The h17f is awesome,as said you can have up to 7 levels in 2 groups, each set to your chosen amount of 24 increments. 
LED wise tough call, if you want incan warm then again as suggested you need to go bellow 4000k. 4000k for me is warm enough, so that is my limit( for now as who knows in the future). The xpl HI 4000k and 219b 4000k are super nice! Had an xpg3 3000k and was not keen, completely subjective though. In fact I am not keen on xpg3's at all! Xpg2 however seem a lot better for my eyes. Again 4000k xpg2 are very nice, edging on the warm side of neutral. 

Good luck, I am sure you will love it once sorted your temp choice out.


----------



## Tana (Apr 20, 2017)

ven said:


> Mr dento, I have the 4500k 219b's with Tana's firmware. Best bet with the driver is look at the mode levels and imagine what you would use. The h17f is awesome,as said you can have up to 7 levels in 2 groups, each set to your chosen amount of 24 increments.
> LED wise tough call, if you want incan warm then again as suggested you need to go bellow 4000k. 4000k for me is warm enough, so that is my limit( for now as who knows in the future). The xpl HI 4000k and 219b 4000k are super nice! Had an xpg3 3000k and was not keen, completely subjective though. In fact I am not keen on xpg3's at all! Xpg2 however seem a lot better for my eyes. Again 4000k xpg2 are very nice, edging on the warm side of neutral.
> 
> Good luck, I am sure you will love it once sorted your temp choice out.



XPG3 and XPL2 are horrible with beam color, two or three colors from one LED... just plain horrible... but no point using either when we have XPL HI which is amazing LED... more expensive per LED than XPG3 but well worth the price...

Then Nichia 219B and 219C, each slightly different (219B is absolute master in tint quality, 219C just slightly behind but slightly more efficient)...


----------



## ven (Apr 20, 2017)

Our eyes seem to have the same taste Tarik  I agree on the xpl HI's, real nice 4000/4500 and 5000k. The 219c 4000k is to my eyes toward yellow, I don't mind it but takes a little getting used to after the 219b's. 

Although not the highest output(small titanium light anyway)the 219b's are hard to beat. Xpl HI or 219b gets my vote....


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 20, 2017)

ven said:


> Mr dento, I have the 4500k 219b's with Tana's firmware. Best bet with the driver is look at the mode levels and imagine what you would use. The h17f is awesome,as said you can have up to 7 levels in 2 groups, each set to your chosen amount of 24 increments.
> LED wise tough call, if you want incan warm then again as suggested you need to go bellow 4000k. 4000k for me is warm enough, so that is my limit( for now as who knows in the future). The xpl HI 4000k and 219b 4000k are super nice! Had an xpg3 3000k and was not keen, completely subjective though. In fact I am not keen on xpg3's at all! Xpg2 however seem a lot better for my eyes. Again 4000k xpg2 are very nice, edging on the warm side of neutral.
> 
> Good luck, I am sure you will love it once sorted your temp choice out.


That being the case, it definitely sounds like the H17F is the way for me to go. Next is to decide which emitters to go with, as my experience has been that 3000k is a bit too warm and 4000k too far the other direction. On the other hand, I've never seen the XP-L HI or the XP-G2, in any range. Maybe the 219b will prove to be the safest choice, as I'm pretty much a fan of most Nichia emitters I've seen, or owned. 

I'm really excited to get my Haiku back in my pocket again, not to mention once again having a tri-optic light.


----------



## ma tumba (Apr 20, 2017)

kaichu dento said:


> That being the case, it definitely sounds like the H17F is the way for me to go. Next is to decide which emitters to go with, as my experience has been that 3000k is a bit too warm and 4000k too far the other direction. On the other hand, I've never seen the XP-L HI or the XP-G2, in any range. Maybe the 219b will prove to be the safest choice, as I'm pretty much a fan of most Nichia emitters I've seen, or owned.
> 
> I'm really excited to get my Haiku back in my pocket again, not to mention once again having a tri-optic light.



You may want to take a look at 3500k osram oslon LEDs. Their tint is great, but you will need to source the matching board, cause Tana doesnt have them


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 20, 2017)

ma tumba said:


> You may want to take a look at 3500k osram oslon LEDs. Their tint is great, but you will need to source the matching board, cause Tana doesnt have them


I'm pretty sure that my spot is actually right there in the 3500-3700k range and have been a bit frustrated to see 500k increments only above the 4000k mark.

Are you a warm tint guy and do you have any experience with the Osram 3500k?


----------



## Tana (Apr 26, 2017)

Eric242 said:


> Tana :wave: the work you deliver and the resulting buzz marketing isn´t too bad I´d say  so taking marketing lessons isn´t really necessary (..... unless you want to employ your neighbor as a real modder maybe  ).
> 
> Cheers
> Eric .....who has an old L1 head that could use a TripLED mod some time....



Holy cow, Eric... it's been centuries since last contact... glad to see you're still around...


----------



## archimedes (Apr 26, 2017)

kaichu dento said:


> .... Next is to decide which emitters to go with, as my experience has been that 3000k is a bit too warm and 4000k too far the other direction. On the other hand, I've never seen the XP-L HI or the XP-G2, in any range. Maybe the 219b will prove to be the safest choice, as I'm pretty much a fan of most Nichia emitters I've seen, or owned....





ma tumba said:


> You may want to take a look at 3500k osram oslon LEDs....





kaichu dento said:


> I'm pretty sure that my spot is actually right there in the 3500-3700k range and have been a bit frustrated to see 500k increments only above the 4000k mark.
> 
> Are you a warm tint guy and do you have any experience with the Osram 3500k?



Yes, I have experience with all 4 of the emitters mentioned above ....

With the usual caveats that emitters vary substantially _within_ bins (let alone _among_ bins) , and that what we are talking about here is purely personal preference, the Osram is my favorite of those listed.

I generally prefer CCT right around 4000 - 4300K . In my Spyglass by @calipsoii there is an Oslon 3500K high CRI which is fantastic. I think I perhaps might prefer the 4000K , but (at the time) I believe the high CRI versions were not readily available.

I have other flashlights and light engines (mostly McGizmo Aleph and similar) with XP-L and XP-G2 of various bins, from 4000 - 5000K . Although most of these are fine for me, the best of these is an XP-L 4000K . I'm not certain of the exact CRI rating of each of these, but in the examples I have, subjectively I get more color "pop" out of that XP-L .

I know that the N219 series are very popular around CPF, but for whatever reason, do not appeal to me nearly as much as the N119 . I do have a single brilliant example of hand-picked and matched N219 5000K triple emitters (in a custom @Vinz dropin) , which is bright pure neutral snow white with excellent color rendition, but that is "cooler" than my usual preference.


----------



## staticx57 (Apr 26, 2017)

archimedes said:


> I know that the N219 series are very popular around CPF, but for whatever reason, do not appeal to me nearly as much as the N119 . I do have a single brilliant example of hand-picked and matched N219 5000K triple emitters (in a custom @Vinz dropin) , which is bright pure neutral snow white with excellent color rendition, but that is "cooler" than my usual preference.


That you say this still puzzles me. The ONLY difference between a 119 and a 219 is the solder pad. That's it. It is more likely you are experiencing generational differences 119V versus 219B or tint/bin differences over anything else


----------



## archimedes (Apr 26, 2017)

staticx57 said:


> That you say this still puzzles me. The ONLY difference between a 119 and a 219 is the solder pad. That's it. It is more likely you are experiencing generational differences 119V versus 219B or tint/bin differences over anything else



Comparing data sheets for N119_NCSL119B-V1-E and N219_NVSL219A-H3 , I see differences in Vf, power dissipation, and other physical and electrical specifications, in addition to (of course) flux / tint / CRI bins ....

Were there other (unspecified, undocumented) differences from the era or generation of the N119 and N219 series ? Such as phosphor composition or thickness ? Or ???

Possibly. Most likely. Almost certainly.

I don't know, and am not an expert in emitter manufacturing.

What I do know, though, is I've seen and used hundreds (probably thousands) of different LEDs ... including dozens of N119 and N219 (and N083, etc) ... and have found some consistent patterns _in those used by flashlight manufacturers and modders_, and to my own subjective perception.

Now, are those emitters a tiny (and perhaps non-representative) sample of the universe of Nichia LEDs ? Yes indeed.

So, when I use discuss the N119 and N219 in this way, that's what I am using as reference ... my own vision and experience.

It may well be due to some other difference between the emitters made by Nichia in the "119 era" versus those they made "219 era" :shrug:

Since kaichu was asking for an opinion from someone who had personal experience with all of these, and who has a preference for warm tint / high color rendition emitters, that's all I have to go on


----------



## ma tumba (Apr 26, 2017)

kaichu dento said:


> ...Are you a warm tint guy and do you have any experience with the Osram 3500k?



Yes and yes. I got a Meteor from CPF member Plata/// who replaced the Nichias by the 3500K Oslons. The color temperature is about perfect (more on this later), and at first I was very happy about its color rendition until I compared it side by side with a well overdriven incand bulb. To my great surprise, the Oslons were considerably inferior in rendering blue color that the formally "warmer" incand. The difference in quality here was very noticeable. So now I don't know...

Now some general stuff. I have come to the conclusion that there are two very distinct LED CCT ranges that I see as "natural". First one is 2700-3500, which look natural because these LEDs mimic the natural incand tint. There may be some difference in tints, CRI but the dominating point is whether I perceive the light as a quality substitute for an incand. The second rabge is 4500-5500, which looks natural since it mimics sunlight. 4500 at sunset and 5500 at noon, kind of. 

Anything that I have seen between these ranges, ie from 3500 to 4500 was not natural to me because those CCTs did not resemble any natural, familiar light source. I am looking foward to receiving Tana's mule LE with 4000K, which Tarik has praised so highly, to see how it looks like.


----------



## Eric242 (Apr 26, 2017)

Tana said:


> Holy cow, Eric... it's been centuries since last contact... glad to see you're still around...


Yes it´s been a while....guilty. I´ve been busy preparing buying my bosses company..... and now that I´m my own boss (actually we are three associates) I´ve even less time..... but I hope it will get better in may/june. And then I think I might get in touch regarding the L1 and/or a Haiku head 

Cheers
Eric


----------



## ma tumba (Apr 26, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Although most of these are fine for me, the best of these is an XP-L 4000K . I'm not certain of the exact CRI rating of each of these, but in the examples I have, subjectively I get more color "pop" out of that XP-L .



Tarik has been a strong proponent of XP-L for his triples, so I would be very interested to hear your impressions of variations of these LEDs. What configorations you tried and what you think of them?


----------



## archimedes (Apr 26, 2017)

So, just thinking offhand, in addition to that 4000K XP-L Aleph light engine built for me by @datiLED (my favorite so far, and I'd guess at pretty much centered on that rated CCT) ....

I also have an Okluma triple XP-L in 4000K which seems a bit warmer to me. It has a beautiful creamy, almost caramel, tint. Without measuring it, I'd guess the true CCT might be more like 3700 - 3800K.

On the other end of the "4000K" XP-L bin is an Aleph built for me by SOYCD, which he measured at 4300 - 4400K, and I concur looks like that to me.

Most recently, I got the Oveready BOSS in 4500K XP-L V6 3B (redomed) and find it just too "cool" for my taste. Yes, it is still on the warm side of 5000K which is what I consider to be the dividing line between warm and cool, but I was not able to get any of the 4000K XP-L HI run.

Hope that's helpful


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Apr 26, 2017)

I just ordered a V5 e-series/ scout head with the XPL redome, which I am eager to try. (4500k is my favorite tint) The 4000k XPL-HI in my Boss 70 is also Fantastic. The N119 or XPG2, that Don uses, are still my favorite though!


----------



## tab665 (May 8, 2017)

i scanned through the thread and i dont think this has been asked yet... do you have any 3v driver options?


----------



## Seanedc (May 9, 2017)

Would you mind sending me a PM? My account seems to be childproof I can't message you. Thank you


----------



## Tana (May 10, 2017)

tab665 said:


> i scanned through the thread and i dont think this has been asked yet... do you have any 3v driver options?



No proper 3V options for now...


----------



## Tana (May 10, 2017)

Seanedc said:


> Would you mind sending me a PM? My account seems to be childproof I can't message you. Thank you



PM replied... first post should have email contact which I do prefer (so I can keep history)...


----------



## gonzalu (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Tana... can you change your links to IMGUR or another image host? Photobucket is now charging for third party hosting and all your pics are broken  

On a related note, I have a McGizmo Haiku I would love to mod to a triple LED setup. Is that still possible?

Thank you!


----------



## Tana (Jul 20, 2017)

gonzalu said:


> Hi Tana... can you change your links to IMGUR or another image host? Photobucket is now charging for third party hosting and all your pics are broken
> 
> On a related note, I have a McGizmo Haiku I would love to mod to a triple LED setup. Is that still possible?
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, gonzalu... I'm working on replacing all old links with new, lost quite some time downloading all my photos back from PhotoBucket... so new links/photos should be up in few days...

In the meantime, you can contact me via email for details:


----------



## gonzalu (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks Tana... great speaking with you. My head is on its way to you. CAN'T WAIT for the return  

I hope Photobucket burns in hell. They have broken thousands of Forums  

Also, I have today Nitecore RCR123A. Will I need a 16340 Cell IMR after mod? I use Keeppower on my Hanko Trident now. 

Thank you again!


----------



## rioimmagina (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello, after a month of daily use of my AA haiku modded by Master Tana, I'm glad to report that such flashlight is the ultimate EDC, or the closest next.
The craftmanship is just superb, as expected from a piece coming from McGizmo and Tana. When I showed it to my girlfriend (which knows nothing about flashlights), she just exclaimed something like "wow, this is the ultimate tool!". That's jewelry.
And the power. Oh, the power. With a 14500 efest (10A), the thing screams. Really, in direct drive the flux is insane. 
Obviously, the turbo level makes no sense on such tiny a light. I set my high at 25% and is plenty bright while keeping the temperature in check.
Dr. Jones H17f is the deal in terms of drivers.
What can I say? Happy customer here.
Now, Tana, when you want to mod HDS lights, well, here I am.
Cheers


----------



## greatscoot (Jul 23, 2017)

Tarik, 

I would presume that these engines would fit the Sundrop XRU head with out issue.

Scott


----------



## Tana (Jul 25, 2017)

rioimmagina said:


> Hello, after a month of daily use of my AA haiku modded by Master Tana, I'm glad to report that such flashlight is the ultimate EDC, or the closest next.
> The craftmanship is just superb, as expected from a piece coming from McGizmo and Tana. When I showed it to my girlfriend (which knows nothing about flashlights), she just exclaimed something like "wow, this is the ultimate tool!". That's jewelry.
> And the power. Oh, the power. With a 14500 efest (10A), the thing screams. Really, in direct drive the flux is insane.
> Obviously, the turbo level makes no sense on such tiny a light. I set my high at 25% and is plenty bright while keeping the temperature in check.
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

As far as HDS, I did mod few but up to LED swap (and not the latest models, there is some kind of change and last rotary I had was somewhat different design from previous HDS's I swapped LEDs in so no mod on that one)... for driver, no modding there... fully potted and work of art so it always stays the same...


----------



## Tana (Jul 25, 2017)

greatscoot said:


> Tarik,
> 
> I would presume that these engines would fit the Sundrop XRU head with out issue.
> 
> Scott



Of course... fits Sundrop heads but I can't remember which LED was better in terms of beam quality, 219B or XPL HI... same engines fit Haiku, Mules, Sundrop...


----------



## greatscoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Tana said:


> Fun project and work in progress (need to add grooves to the head to match the body)... TripLED TRI-Metal...



I have the bigger brother to that one.  Also, email sent.


----------



## litew8 (Dec 12, 2017)

Got a Super LE, XPL HI 5000K about a week ago, for my Haiku. Amazing having all these level to choose from, love the low, and the high will light my entire street, to be honest not really sure it was on the highest level or not. I'm not really a barn burner type, and on that level it started to warm up fast, so I only used short burst.

What an awesome piece of work, really refreshed my Haiku. This is my 3rd purchase from Tana, impeccable work. I took my e2e apart that Tana tripled and put a new driver in, I didn't know what to expect, but even the parts you don't see are beautifully done. I love it when someone takes the time to do quality work. Thanks T


----------



## Tana (Jan 3, 2018)

litew8 said:


> Got a Super LE, XPL HI 5000K about a week ago, for my Haiku. Amazing having all these level to choose from, love the low, and the high will light my entire street, to be honest not really sure it was on the highest level or not. I'm not really a barn burner type, and on that level it started to warm up fast, so I only used short burst.
> 
> What an awesome piece of work, really refreshed my Haiku. This is my 3rd purchase from Tana, impeccable work. I took my e2e apart that Tana tripled and put a new driver in, I didn't know what to expect, but even the parts you don't see are beautifully done. I love it when someone takes the time to do quality work. Thanks T



Thank you, litew8... took me a month to reply but December was crazy busy month for me and my wife... 3 month old is a handful of work...


----------



## Tana (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## tab665 (Feb 3, 2018)

i had inquired about this a while back, but are there still no 1.5V or 3V options for drivers?


----------



## Tana (Feb 8, 2018)

tab665 said:


> i had inquired about this a while back, but are there still no 1.5V or 3V options for drivers?



Some single mode options could be possible, multimode or even more complex, programmable drivers not - and with questionable reliability... multimode boost drivers that could work with CR123 I tried, even from small manufacturers were not so impressive in many factors...

But Don has Hive and 1.5V drivers in offer...


----------



## tab665 (Feb 18, 2018)

Tana said:


> Some single mode options could be possible, multimode or even more complex, programmable drivers not - and with questionable reliability... multimode boost drivers that could work with CR123 I tried, even from small manufacturers were not so impressive in many factors...
> 
> But Don has Hive and 1.5V drivers in offer...


not sure if a quite follow, are you saying a single mode 1.5 would be possible, but just not reliable? nothing against don's 1.5V driver, but id prefer one or two modes vs 3 add to that the numerous LED options that you offer.


----------



## indadark (Feb 18, 2018)

Is the Triple mod doable on Don's TerraMule? Do the Topgun LED and driver options require a clicky upgrade? Read in here somewhere that stock clicky will eventually fail? If so where to source? TIA and I apologize for all the questions. I did read through the entire thread but possibly missed the answers to some of these questions. Been out of touch with CPF for a while but now have renewed interest.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 18, 2018)

Each option is now listed and individually priced in the main McGizmo sales thread ....


----------



## indadark (Feb 18, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Each option is now listed and individually priced in the main McGizmo sales thread ....



TY I found it.


----------



## Tana (Feb 24, 2018)

Sorry for delay...



tab665 said:


> not sure if a quite follow, are you saying a single mode 1.5 would be possible, but just not reliable? nothing against don's 1.5V driver, but id prefer one or two modes vs 3 add to that the numerous LED options that you offer.



I'd prefer also if there was drivers capable of operating on 1x 1.5V cell and still have modes but - unfortunately there is not any for purchase, especially in tiny form that are needed to fit such small LE's... 



indadark said:


> Is the Triple mod doable on Don's TerraMule? Do the Topgun LED and driver options require a clicky upgrade? Read in here somewhere that stock clicky will eventually fail? If so where to source? TIA and I apologize for all the questions. I did read through the entire thread but possibly missed the answers to some of these questions. Been out of touch with CPF for a while but now have renewed interest.



After some search on Don's old pages it seems Aqua Ram and Terra Mule are same hosts, only Terra has huge aluminum heatsink that fits inside instead of reflector... both can be modded to both triple and quad - although I didn't mod one yet... closest one I did was PD which I converted to TripLED and it had H17F driver installed...











As for switches, McGizmo lights have McClicky switches and they don't fail often except for amperages above 5-6Amps... for single cell setups, even when FET driver is used with small cells (16340 and 18350) the amp pull was never high enough for them to fail...


----------



## Hoka Hey (Aug 30, 2018)

Has anyone tried the Haiku SuperLE? 

I’ve got an AA Haiku which I do enjoy, but sometimes it’s just to sensible. Sort of like a Corvette with a 4 cylinder engine. Even the HIVE engine I’ve got is to reserved. 

The SuperLE seems like a good possibility to crank up the performance level, but not much information available on it. 

Thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## the0dore3524 (Aug 30, 2018)

Hoka Hey said:


> Has anyone tried the Haiku SuperLE?
> 
> I’ve got an AA Haiku which I do enjoy, but sometimes it’s just to sensible. Sort of like a Corvette with a 4 cylinder engine. Even the HIVE engine I’ve got is to reserved.
> 
> ...



Yes, I own a SuperLE. I think that from a price point to value perspective, it’s definitely worth it. Don’s LE is solid and reliable, but doesn’t offer nearly the level of performance and flexibility that the SuperLE does. 

The SuperLE is essentially made up of two things: the Dr. Jones H17F driver and your choice of LED. The first component, the H17F, is widely regarded as one of the best drivers out there for its programmability, it opens the door to so many more options. I highly recommend reading up on the driver’s capabilities. Two mode groups, up to seven modes, 24 programmable brightness levels, and thermal control just to name a few. 

Tana also let’s you choose your LED and color temp. XP-L HI for more lumens or Nichia 219c for higher CRI. I went with the Nichia 219c in mine. I honestly have no need for the direct drive mode that the H17F offers (you shouldn’t program the H17F for direct drive with the Nichia 219c anyways) because the lower levels are sufficient for my uses. Nichia 219c will put out roughly ~500 lumens. XP-L HI will put out close to 1000 lumens I believe.


----------



## wimmer21 (Aug 31, 2018)

Love my Tana SuperLE! My Haiku has become my most used light after I upgraded to the new light engine.


----------



## litew8 (Aug 31, 2018)

I agree with Wimmer. XP-L HI, makes one bad a$$ light.


----------



## wlarrison (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm new here, so apologies for the possibly trivial question: are these simple to install? If i order a Haiku and one of these LE, is it pretty much a drop-in and done?


----------



## Croquette (Jan 3, 2019)

pretty much. 
Unscrew the old one and screw in the new one and enjoy.


----------



## Tana (Jan 3, 2019)

wlarrison said:


> I'm new here, so apologies for the possibly trivial question: are these simple to install? If i order a Haiku and one of these LE, is it pretty much a drop-in and done?



Sorry for delay, wlarrison... I replied to your email (I do prefer it though)...

Also thank you litew8 for the help... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xevious (Feb 12, 2019)

I apologize if this was already covered... but concerning the battery pack, are all of them compatible with this LE? Or is it just something like single 16430?


----------



## the0dore3524 (Feb 12, 2019)

xevious said:


> I apologize if this was already covered... but concerning the battery pack, are all of them compatible with this LE? Or is it just something like single 16430?



The driver used in the LE is H17f so you’ll need a lithium-ion battery (16340/14500) like you said. You can run the H17f off of a CR123a in a pinch albeit with much less output. A standard AA probably won’t cut it. 

I’m not sure about Tana’s own driver that’s running Tana 3.


----------



## xevious (Feb 13, 2019)

the0dore3524 said:


> The driver used in the LE is H17f so you’ll need a lithium-ion battery (16340/14500) like you said. You can run the H17f off of a CR123a in a pinch albeit with much less output. A standard AA probably won’t cut it.
> 
> I’m not sure about Tana’s own driver that’s running Tana 3.


Thanks! Will the driver handle up to 9V? If someone wanted to run 2x16340 (7.4v).


----------



## Tana (Feb 13, 2019)

Sorry for delay, I don't check CPF too often...

SuperLE is set to use single (so one ONLY) li-ion cell but high drain... in 2xCR123 body pack 16650 cell can be used (even protected) as it can provide needed 3Amps... for CR123 battery pack, it's IMR 16340 cell that's needed... Primary cell is not to even try, the LVP (low voltage protection for li-ion cells) will very soon start dropping down the output every time voltage drops below 3V and as primaries drop below 3V very soon (fresh are 3.2V, fully charged) it will drop fairly quickly... however, in a pinch a single primary can be used and especially for very low modes, it will give you needed light so you're not left in pitch black...

All linear/FET drivers should act similar on single CR123 primary cell (even one flashed with Tana3 firmware that Dr.Jones made for me)...


----------



## Tana (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## AndyF (Apr 26, 2019)

Aqua blue and titanium is a great combination.


----------



## ven (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes stunning


----------



## Tana (Apr 27, 2019)

Aleph (big) triple...


----------



## Tana (May 17, 2019)

Haiku TIR 4xE21A driven by H17(-)F...

Still in experimentation phase... Even harder than fitting TripLED inside...


----------



## archimedes (May 17, 2019)

Awesome, please keep us updated here ... :goodjob:


----------



## ven (May 17, 2019)

WOW WOW WOW , love it


----------



## greatscoot (May 17, 2019)

Tana said:


> Haiku TIR 4xE21A driven by H17(-)F...
> 
> Still in experimentation phase... Even harder than fitting TripLED inside...



WOW, that looks amazing.


----------



## run4jc (May 20, 2019)

Tana said:


> Haiku TIR 4xE21A driven by H17(-)F...
> 
> Still in experimentation phase... Even harder than fitting TripLED inside...



I thought that the two triples you made for me had me covered....might be time for a 3rd Haiku if you come to market with this!


----------



## Tana (May 25, 2019)

It's ALIVE !!!


----------



## ven (May 25, 2019)

DAMN......want need want need want need overload going on right here


----------



## Tana (May 27, 2019)

Done and done...


----------



## greatscoot (May 27, 2019)

Paypal Loaded...



Tana said:


> Done and done...


What is the beam like?


----------



## Tana (May 28, 2019)

Raw and crude photo, seems more unified than triple beam...


----------



## Dirty wage guy (May 28, 2019)

Beautiful work as usual Sir!!


----------



## wimmer21 (May 28, 2019)

Looking good Tana! I'm assuming this produces a much more floody beam compared to the single XPL w/reflector?


----------



## Tana (May 29, 2019)

Thanks for nice words...



wimmer21 said:


> Looking good Tana! I'm assuming this produces a much more floody beam compared to the single XPL w/reflector?



I believe it's wider beam, shorter throw... but the point of this mod to get as much CRI out as possible (where 219B R9080 is not enough)... not my idea, honestly...  But I'm glad I got talked into this...

The thing with XML2 w reflector is 2-3 different tints in same beam which is yuck (except with really warm whites)... and CREE's CRI values can't compare with those of Nichia...

Bad thing is repeating this mod... Virence is out of 16mm PCBs for these LEDs and I believe by the time he gets restock, LEDs will be out of stock... lol... and optics are ordedered from completely different site which I never order from... not simple to gather all parts needed for this gem...


----------



## Tana (Jun 13, 2019)

Another "SuperCRI" module I made a year or so ago... Mule config only but interesting idea from a member who was persistent enough to push me into making it... 

Rocking H17(-F) and still going strong...


----------



## AndyF (Jun 13, 2019)

Interesting build there.


----------



## ven (Jun 14, 2019)

Very cool, like it


----------



## Tana (Jan 15, 2020)

The beauty of Haiku Tripled...


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 15, 2020)

It's a great light Tarik. I've borrowed Ven's one and I loved it.
P


----------



## Croquette (Jan 15, 2020)

Yes, but the haiku has a great reflector. I still prefer a super LE than a triple in this litlle light, a Tana super LE of course...


----------



## Dr. Spaceman (Mar 12, 2020)

Sent you an email but thought I’d reach out here too. I’ve got an original style (non-HRU) Sundrop that I’d like to upgrade with one of your engines. Would the SuperLE be a viable option? I’m thinking about a warm Nichia 219b for the emitter. Thanks!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 12, 2020)

Not to answer for Tana, but a point of info: The first post in the below thread describes and illustrates the clearance differences in the two Sundrop heads, and gives measurements for emitter height...
I'm following this because I too have an original Sundrop I wouldn't mind a bit more output from.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?243834-Wave-of-SunDrop-and-SunDrop-XR-U


----------



## ven (Mar 13, 2020)

I will let Tarik know , will send a link


----------



## Tana (Mar 13, 2020)

Like Spaceman said, I did get an email and already replied... I am aware there are two different versions of Sundrop heads and knew to some degree what the difference is using different LEDs, etc...

Like I told him I'm building one just these days for member in Germany... the way I approached it is to make it possible to use in both Haiku and Sundrop without need for spacer/insulator on any part of board to prevent short against smaller diameter in Sundrop or wider in Haiku/Mule... all while keeping in mind those tiny tolerances that can be seen even in comparation between older and newer Sundrops, not just between Haiku/Mule and Sundrop in general...


----------



## blizzardscout2 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi everyone, I haven’t found how you change the programming on the Lana LE as I just picked up a McGizmo Mule with the Lana LE and am trying to change it. Right now it is super dim, dim then super bright. On the chart I guess group 10 is what I want on the chart. Thanks for your help. 

Reese


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 22, 2020)

I can't find a programming guide, but this should get you there...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...can-E-series&p=4930648&viewfull=1#post4930648

I think there's a list of mode groups at the beginning of this thread.
P


----------



## JKolmo (Mar 22, 2020)

Maybe this can be of help?


----------



## Tana (Apr 3, 2020)

Sorry for delay... I didn't check CPF in a while but I believe that you found me on FB as I had same question in messages about 10 days ago... it was H17F driver and SuperLE module...


----------



## marxss (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi Tana/all - I just unearthed my old McLux III PD! what mods could be done to get it "modernized" ? I'm guessing only a LED swap given the piston drive/twisty mechanics...


----------



## vph0107 (Oct 30, 2020)

I was also in the market for your mods, Tana. I spoke with datiLED about UV light engines, and am now looking to take my first descent into the Tana mods rabbit hole. Particularly, I'm interested in the Super LE first, will likely get into a triple conversion when I've got some more funds. What's everybody's current consensus on the favorite LED for the super LE?


----------



## Tana (Oct 31, 2020)

vph0107 said:


> I was also in the market for your mods, Tana. I spoke with datiLED about UV light engines, and am now looking to take my first descent into the Tana mods rabbit hole. Particularly, I'm interested in the Super LE first, will likely get into a triple conversion when I've got some more funds. What's everybody's current consensus on the favorite LED for the super LE?






marxss said:


> Hi Tana/all - I just unearthed my old McLux III PD! what mods could be done to get it "modernized" ? I'm guessing only a LED swap given the piston drive/twisty mechanics...



Replying to both via email... sorry for delay, guys...


----------



## Stoneking (Oct 31, 2020)

Tana said:


> Another "SuperCRI" module I made a year or so ago... Mule config only but interesting idea from a member who was persistent enough to push me into making it...
> 
> Rocking H17(-F) and still going strong...



Would you be willing to make this again?


----------



## vph0107 (Oct 31, 2020)

Thank you for the reply, not long at all Tana! Looking forward to your work.


----------



## stellar canuck (Dec 27, 2020)

I've read the whole thread, and I have a few questions, if anyone feels inclined. I had thought that in order to get a Tana LE, I would need to send my head to him, and he would send the head back with the LE installed. However, in answer to this question when asked earlier in the thread, it was explained that you just unscrewed the old one from you head and add the new one. Now I'm thinking its only necessary to send the head when it requires modification, such as with wanting a triple, otherwise a single led Tana LE would be like a drop-in, and you just unscrew and remove the old LE and screw in the new one. Am I understanding this correctly? If so, does the new Tana LE still use the old reflector or come with a new different reflector, like a P60 drop-in would.

My second question on which I would appreciate people's opinions on is when you get a Haiku triple from Tana, do you "retire" the old McGizmo LE, or get a second head so that you can use both. I am trying to understand the strong preference people have for the triple in the Haiku since I have heard so much about how great the McGizmo Haiku is as provided by Don. I am considering getting one, and trying to understand what to start with. I have several triples and a quad, all Nichias, in my 18650 and 1835 lights, but not in my smaller lights, which the Haiku would be. On the one hand, a Tana triple would turn the smaller light into more of a larger light experience. But since it was designed as an excellent one led smaller light, I wonder what am I giving up and why people prefer the triple.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## id30209 (Dec 27, 2020)

I’ll jump in since Tana is sleeping and i’m beeing in the night shift (near Tana).
In order to get Super LE you DON’T have to send the head. Tana will make you one by your preference. When you receive it, remove the old LE from the head (Aleph, Haiku, Mule, Mahi, Sundrop or Makai) and install Super LE. That’s it.
You can do with old LE whatever you like.

When it comes to triples and quads then it’s essential to send the Head because it will be striped off components and converted by Tana’s magic to a rocket you choose (depends on the head).
I hope i explained it right[emoji51]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 28, 2020)

stellar canuck said:


> If so, does the new Tana LE still use the old reflector or come with a new different reflector, like a P60 drop-in would.


The LE does not come with a new reflector but uses the one from yor light.



stellar canuck said:


> I have several triples and a quad, all Nichias, in my 18650 and 1835 lights, but not in my smaller lights, which the Haiku would be.


The Haiku might not be smaller than your 18350 lights. Most likely thinner (at least in some parts of the body) but not necessarily smaller. I have a few triple lights that are smaller than my Haikus, BOSS 35, Okluma DC1, Reylight Gemini I and Krystal (which is a quad).


----------



## stellar canuck (Dec 28, 2020)

Eric242 and id30209,

Thanks for your replies. You have explained what I was trying to understand. Regarding the length, I understand that will depend on the bodies chosen. I have been guessing that with an AA body, its about as long and thin as a Malkoff MDC. With a 123 body it would be shorter, but thicker body, and with a double 123 body, to hold a 16650, about as long as my Malkoff MD2, but thinner body. Does this sound right? 

Is the Haiku head about the size that a P60 drop in fits, ~1.25", or is it smaller, more like the head on an MDC, if you are familiar with that light? Finally, if you are not too tired answering questions, do you happen to know the size of the Mahi head? Thanks again.


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 29, 2020)

The Haiku head is about 35mm long x 24mm diameter and the Mahi about 41mm long x 34mm diameter (measured with a ruler since I don´t own a caliper).


----------



## stellar canuck (Dec 29, 2020)

Eric242,

Thank you so much for going to the trouble to measure your heads. This is exactly what I need to know to give me a sense of how big they are. How do you like the Mahi beam compared to the Haiku?


----------



## Tana (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks guys for jumping in... Tragedy struck us the whole December, I was in isolation for 14 days due to virus exposure... now getting back on track...

Anyone intrested in details on mods, best write to my email: [email protected]


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 1, 2021)

Glad you're okay now Tarik.
P


----------



## greatscoot (Jan 1, 2021)

Tana said:


> Thanks guys for jumping in... Tragedy struck us the whole December, I was in isolation for 14 days due to virus exposure... now getting back on track...
> 
> Anyone intrested in details on mods, best write to my email: [email protected]



Glad to hear you are OK.


----------



## Rat (Jan 12, 2021)

Tana said:


> Thanks guys for jumping in... Tragedy struck us the whole December, I was in isolation for 14 days due to virus exposure... now getting back on track...
> 
> Anyone intrested in details on mods, best write to my email: [email protected]




That means more time to mod lights right :naughty:

email sent.


----------



## bigwill26 (Jan 13, 2021)

Health first, glad you are doing ok!


----------



## mkphc (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi new to mcgizmo, just got a used Hakui, not sure of what I have 
I’m curious if a super LE would be an improvement?
thanks in advance


----------



## scout24 (Jan 18, 2021)

Welcome to the world of the Haiku from a fellow Pennsylvanian! Tana's LE allows for hand picking your emitter and having flexibility to program levels if you don't have the HIVE driver from Don. A photo of your reflector, and both sides of the L.E. "can" in your Haiku would go a long way towards documenting what you have now. Either posted here, or via e-mail to Tana.


----------



## Tana (Jan 19, 2021)

bigwill26 said:


> Health first, glad you are doing ok!




Thanks, B... now that nightmare is behind us, time to start Tana Workshop gears full speed...



Rat said:


> That means more time to mod lights right :naughty:
> 
> email sent.



Yes... two A2's on the bench as we "type" to be turned into 3500 lumen Quads and two Haiku heads to be turned into TripLEDs with H17F drivers...


----------



## Tana (Jan 19, 2021)

mkphc said:


> Hi new to mcgizmo, just got a used Hakui, not sure of what I have
> I’m curious if a super LE would be an improvement?
> thanks in advance



Thanks scout24 for help...

You'd see improvement in both output (800-1000 lumens depending on LED) and fully programmable H17F driver with thermal regulation... all you need is capable li-ion cell (like IMR 16340 cell in 123 battery pak) and you'll love the new EDC for years to come...


----------



## mkphc (Jan 19, 2021)

How much different would the beam be?
Can you show comparison beam shots to help narrow down the emitter choices?
sorry I just want to know more about it
also what’s the cost


----------



## Tana (Jan 21, 2021)

mkphc said:


> How much different would the beam be?
> Can you show comparison beam shots to help narrow down the emitter choices?
> sorry I just want to know more about it
> also what’s the cost



Beam is the same just more output so more throw... price is $140...


----------



## mkphc (Jan 22, 2021)

View attachment 13184


----------



## mkphc (Jan 24, 2021)

I don’t know what emitter I have in this hakiu, and I love the color, but would like a 30-50% larger hotspot, is there a way to have the same color but a different led to have a larger hotspot in this upgrade?


----------



## atbat82 (Jun 3, 2021)

I just picked up a use Haiku with the Tana engine (and a lovely 219c). I'm at a complete loss as to how to program this thing. Is there a cheat sheet somewhere? Or am I just dumb?


----------



## Kid9P (Jun 5, 2021)

Tana said:


> You'd see improvement in both output (800-1000 lumens depending on LED) and fully programmable H17F driver with thermal regulation... all you need is capable li-ion cell (like IMR 16340 cell in 123 battery pak) and you'll love the new EDC for years to come...



Hey Tana,

Which LED option would get me to the 1000 lumen range ?
My Haiku is currently sporting an Osram pill from Don.

Thanks!


----------



## JKolmo (Jun 5, 2021)

atbat82 said:


> I just picked up a use Haiku with the Tana engine (and a lovely 219c). I'm at a complete loss as to how to program this thing. Is there a cheat sheet somewhere? Or am I just dumb?


----------



## Tana (Jun 5, 2021)

atbat82 said:


> I just picked up a use Haiku with the Tana engine (and a lovely 219c). I'm at a complete loss as to how to program this thing. Is there a cheat sheet somewhere? Or am I just dumb?




It's most likely SuperLE with H17F driver (you can see H17F or H17Fx on the back of the driver of the module)... the only page with detailed info on H17F right now is MTN Electronics webpage, Doc's webpage is down for years...

http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=659


----------



## Tana (Jun 5, 2021)

Kid9P said:


> Hey Tana,
> 
> Which LED option would get me to the 1000 lumen range ?
> My Haiku is currently sporting an Osram pill from Don.
> ...




SuperLE with XPL HI V3 flux bin and of course H17F, on high (3Amp) it would give around 1000 lumens... now, compared to that Osram it will have much less throw, bigger hotspot and better spill (if it's Osram Flat White, I presume it is)... on "afterburner" which most call "turbo" modes it would give out even more output but pull much more current and honestly, not enough output difference to see big increase in power (especially if you take current being pulled in consideration)...

That Osram Flat White is not pushed hard in stock setups, that LED could also increase both output/throw when combined with H17F (3Amp for high mode) but would need a new copper MCPCB, and different pill (SuperLE pill)... the thing with Flat Whites I can only get ones with 6000K temp and I believe Don has neutral white which is much nicer tint (although who wants throw don't care much for tint, in most cases)...


----------



## Tana (Jun 5, 2021)

BTW, best to contact me on my email (found in the first post) for details and whatnot...


----------



## autumncrown (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi, just wondering these or other LEs/drivers compatible with the haiku have a voltage reading ability to check battery life? Also if there are any additional emitter choices available, including for an additional cost. Would love to put something like the 219B 3500k in a haiku.
Edit: tana answered my email. 219B can't handle full current except in triple. And yes the driver has voltage check.


----------



## Tana (Jul 19, 2021)

autumncrown said:


> Hi, just wondering these or other LEs/drivers compatible with the haiku have a voltage reading ability to check battery life? Also if there are any additional emitter choices available, including for an additional cost. Would love to put something like the 219B 3500k in a haiku.
> Edit: tana answered my email. 219B can't handle full current except in triple. And yes the driver has voltage check.




I don't check CPF daily so sorry for delay in replies... but yeah, 219B is not a great choice for SuperLE (based on H17F driver)... but it's possible to build a module with my Tana3 firmware and 1.5Amp to 219B in which case it would give 400 lumens, all those mode groups listed and best LED in business for EDC light...


----------



## Tana (Feb 15, 2022)

Not McGizmo but some modules for Surefires... still being made in 2022...


----------



## Red-T (Feb 15, 2022)

And looking forward to them, too


----------



## knucklegary (Feb 15, 2022)

Are the SF front row towers setup for z46 heads?

Hi Cri?


----------



## Tana (Feb 16, 2022)

knucklegary said:


> Are the SF front row towers setup for z46 heads?
> 
> Hi Cri?


The mid sized ones with big outer spring are for Z46 heads, more precise, M3 flashlight and to be used with 16650 cell + spacer with multimode programmable driver (Tana3 firmware)... they can be HiCRI, of course...
Same for biggest one, it's for M3T with M6 head, same cell setup and driver/firmware...


----------



## kerneldrop (Feb 16, 2022)

@Tana - Are you still making P60 dropins?


----------



## Tana (Feb 16, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> @Tana - Are you still making P60 dropins?


Of course...

Everything from below thread is still possible to order... it's just that CPF went thru some changes and I never looked deeper into it, only saw what all my old threads are closed except for this one... but old threads are all "active" for me...






Sold/Expired - TNT P60 TripLED Surefire C2, 6P, Z2 high-power custom made hybrid modules/drop-ins...


P60 TripLED modules for Surefire C2, 6P, Z2 and similar P60/D26 type of Surefire (or clone) hosts NOTE: This is old thread, please email about new prices and corrections in offer... thanks... Hand machined/hand assembled, polished aluminum/brass hybrid build for lightweight class and improved...




www.candlepowerforums.com





I can't edit those old threads so prices might be different in some cases but info on modules, looks, beamshots, all there...


----------



## mkphc (Mar 16, 2022)

How do I order a LE?


----------



## akula88 (Mar 19, 2022)

mkphc said:


> How do I order a LE?



You can send Tana an email, though it may take a while (a week or so) for him to answer due to some pressing personal reasons.


----------



## Tana (Mar 29, 2022)

mkphc said:


> How do I order a LE?


Send me an email to email address listed in the first post... I'm up and down with my health but building/modding continues...


----------



## gunga (May 14, 2022)

Can one do an LED swap on the superLE or is the board glued in place?


----------



## Jfowler (May 16, 2022)

gunga said:


> Can one do an LED swap on the superLE or is the board glued in place?



The MCPCB is glued in place. 

I did the swap once, but I trashed the whole light engine, and had to rebuild with a new driver and MCPCB. It took some pretty good heat to release the epoxy on the MCPCB.

My advice - leave it as built by Tana.


----------

